# Blog Designer and SEO specialist...



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Hello Guys,

Wondering how much would a blog designer, developer and an SEO specialist be worth to hire this days...anyone you know? 
Let this thread be such as we could all look into the possibility of having our options. Get a budget drafted, work something out. 
Definitely worth it...hiring someone, but my enquiry would be for How much?

thanks guys...big help thank you


----------



## MultipleAussieGuy (Jun 21, 2011)

I would give $17 (American) an hour for that kind of person. Maybe even more. It's a very demanding position.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Thank you very much for the info...now a site will likely be like how many hours to make, it would cost around $300 to $500. 
Plus SEO it's a bit costly, but thinking of the returns it will make. It's cost is well worth it.

thanks...anything a little more cheaper?


----------

